# Not able to adjust Dish for DD Direct + channels



## rohitshakti2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Friends,

I have recently installed a new dish for watching DD Direct Free channels. I have aliened the antenna (dish) at 93.5 degree using mobile apk satalite director. 

I could not take a snap of the dish but have noted it down and the same is replicated in the below snap. This is the looks as per Satellite director apk while standing on the dish: Pic of my TV is also given below. Please tell where am i wrong.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 1, 2015)

For details on DD Direct (Free Dish), its best to post on their forum
Indian DTH Community Forums - DD Direct Plus (DD Free Dish)
There are many other dedicated forums like that..


----------



## satinder (Dec 2, 2015)

quagmire said:


> For details on DD Direct (Free Dish), its best to post on their forum
> Indian DTH Community Forums - DD Direct Plus (DD Free Dish)
> There are many other dedicated forums like that..


Where it is available in Delhi ?
I want few pc for a friend.


----------

